# Get even legislature



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This was posted on another site. The money worshipers are dropping to a new low that surprised even me. First they tried to make it harder to get measures on the ballot, now like a child with bad behavior they are trying to get even again. It's clear that many in our legislature see us not as free citizens, but subjects. Arrogance!



> Sixty-fourth
> Legislative Assembly
> of North Dakota
> Introduced by
> ...


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

The committee hearing is tommorrow at the Capitol. 9:30am

Plainsman, are you going to be there?



> First they tried to make it harder to get measures on the ballot


We have been down this road before. The Secretary of States Office is only as good as the tools we the people give them to do their job on these ballot measures. It's pretty much an honor system. With all the signature fraud that was committed trying to get M5 on the ballot there is going to be a tightening. We all lose freedoms when people have no honor.



> now like a child with bad behavior they are trying to get even again


We've all seen it too often, the whole class or platoon gets punished because of the poor behavior of a few. The sponsors of M5 should have been marched off to the woodshed but instead we all lose freedoms.



> It's clear that many in our legislature see us not as free citizens, but subjects


My Representative is one of the sponsors of this legislation to "not" let our public funds get into the hands of non-profits to be used to buy easements on private property. That is the subject.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> My Representative is one of the sponsors of this legislation to "not" let our public funds get into the hands of non-profits to be used to buy easements on private property. That is the subject.


The subject is no public funds can be used for easements. That robs two groups. Those concerned about conservation, and farmers loose choice. Freedom suffers when servants become dictators.


----------

